# Crocop vs Emelianenko , Streetfighter 2 style!



## mrhnau (Dec 23, 2007)

Just found this. Hilarious!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...757&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3


----------



## thetruth (Dec 23, 2007)

some people have far too much time on their hands:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 25, 2007)

Agreed.  Some people need to get a life.

Now, if only Crocop could own in the UFC like that.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 6, 2008)

As much as the person who made that is a nerd, I love it. SFII is my all time favourite video game. I haven't played it since I was a kid, but man did it rule.

I think if Cro Cop got a new trainer and a new game plan he could take most UFC heavyweights apart.


----------

